# Post photos of your place of work / work space



## Jank (Nov 7, 2007)

I thought it would be interesting to see people's desks, cubicles, etc.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2007)

Heck... why not ? The first pic is Hall Mazda in Virginia Beach, Va as it was
when I came to work here in 2005. The second pic is what it looks like after
a 6.2 million dollar makeover. There are only six Mazda dealerships in the
entire US that look like this. Any new dealerships will look like this. I'll
get some pic's of my office and post them a bit later.

No..... I do not sell cars !!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, here's mine from the County website (which I manage for the Department of Animal Shelter). My actual cubicle is a 2005 Ford F-250 4x4 with Animal Cargo box but don't have any pics of that.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 8, 2007)

I work in a fabrication shop. I might try to get some pics.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2007)

My office is just a drab network ops office for one job. My other "office" looks like this:


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, Gilder wins, Best Office in the Universe and For All Time!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2007)

Here was my office this summer (the rest of the time it is the usual exciting life of a student)...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like you had a nice view from your office as well, Gnomey.


----------



## DBII (Nov 8, 2007)

CCheese, I am on my third Mazda. Every 3 1/2 years I get run over while stopped at a red light. My next scheduled crash will be next fall. I will let you know when I need a new one. I have my eye on the Mazda 3 Speed....zoom zoom.

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Looks like you had a nice view from your office as well, Gnomey.



Yeah it wasn't bad - yours probably still wins though


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, something about the smell of oil, avgas and exhaust really adds to the whole experience.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 8, 2007)

DBII said:


> CCheese, I am on my third Mazda. Every 3 1/2 years I get run over while stopped at a red light. My next scheduled crash will be next fall. I will let you know when I need a new one. I have my eye on the Mazda 3 Speed....zoom zoom.
> 
> DBII



The mazdaspeed 3 would have my interest if they made an awd sedan model. Too much power for fwd. It is a sweet car though.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2007)

Gotta poke a little fun at myself. (Thanks to Jim Mumaw for the photo).


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

> Yeah, something about the smell of oil, avgas and exhaust really adds to the whole experience.



better than what I smell...poop and wet dog


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like typical New Jersey....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2007)

OK, here is one of my offices with all my toys. I have one in Dallas and one in Ft. Worth. I do advanced CAD (Computer Aided Drafting) research and support for an A/E/C firm. Our company was 3,200 people nationwide but the owners just sold the company to a BIG firm that has 52,000 people worldwide.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 9, 2007)

I wish I could do up my cube like that. The poster you have there of the 2 zeros I have a framed print of that one here in my home office.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not allowed to take pictures of the inside of my work-place ! But it's not interesting, so there's no need to worry.

Oi, Thorlifter, get over here I need someone good with CAD for my design project!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2007)

What do you have Plan_D? Shoot me a PM if you need something done. I'll see if I'm able to help.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2007)

DBII: I am driving a 20 year old Mazda B2000 Pick-up with 158,000 miles on
it. This is our 7th Mazda. We've had 2 "GLC"s, two "626"s and 3 pick-ups.
I bought this one new in Dec of 1986. I also twisted a wrench for 25 years,
so my truck stays in good shape. I'll get some pic's of my office this week-
end. Good luck with the Mazdaspeed.....

Charles


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 9, 2007)

8) 

Until I have to get a real job sometime next year! 

Pic is doctored, of course, but we do get flyovers every game. Most of our flyovers don't generally feel the need to use AAM's.


----------



## Jank (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome models Thorlifter! Very cool.

Bad Cat Toys Inc. - Toy Airplanes, Military Models, Diecast Model Airplanes

I have a few myself.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah, they are all 21st Century 1:32 scale except for the Spitfire that is on the stand. It's Forces of Valor. Even the Armor I have is 21st Century 1:32.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2007)

AMRAAMs over college games! Awesome!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 15, 2007)

Thor, I just noticed. I like whats on your computer!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> OK, here is one of my offices with all my toys. I have one in Dallas and one in Ft. Worth. I do advanced CAD (Computer Aided Drafting) research and support for an A/E/C firm. Our company was 3,200 people nationwide but the owners just sold the company to a BIG firm that has 52,000 people worldwide.



Man... how do u get any work done? I'd day dream all day!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 15, 2007)

Two of my favorite offices!

.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 15, 2007)

Freakin awesome Thorlifter


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thor... did u make those models?

any die cast? 

Your running outta room you gotta hang from the ceiling..

.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 15, 2007)

Camiso, do you work for a local news station or something? And when did Fresno get one of them liberty statues?


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 16, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> Camiso, do you work for a local news station or something? And when did Fresno get one of them liberty statues?



        

Liberty statues....
They be all over California! I took that photo at a truckstop in Barstow!

naw.. that's me at lady liberty. I gotta say, that was a very inspiring moment.

I get to travel and make stories. Last week i was in Toronto and hung out with pbfoot. 
I am a video production guru..... The news media sucks!

I wanna film the bats in Austin!


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 16, 2007)

Haha, I'm a friend to anyone who hates the media. 

I've never been to the bridge in Austin, but a good Texan beer brewer thinks enough of it to put it on the label of their Dunkelweizen.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2007)

Cosimo, next summer you can film all the bats you want around here! Next time I get a call for a cat hoarder with 100 cats, I'll send for you!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2007)

There were a couple of guys filming the Civil War re-enactment that I was at last weekend. Looked like it was fun. It's bad for me having to watch for cars, telephone poles and non-period stuff in my shots with stills. I can imagine it is much more critical with video.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 16, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> Haha, I'm a friend to anyone who hates the media.
> 
> I've never been to the bridge in Austin, but a good Texan beer brewer thinks enough of it to put it on the label of their Dunkelweizen.



The Bats in Austin are something to see! I knew u would get the reference. It's pretty bizarre..

... one of my goals is to NEVER work for a news station!

,


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 16, 2007)

evangilder said:


> There were a couple of guys filming the Civil War re-enactment that I was at last weekend. Looked like it was fun. It's bad for me having to watch for cars, telephone poles and non-period stuff in my shots with stills. I can imagine it is much more critical with video.



One of the worse things about video is the resolution. NTSC is never more then 72 dpi.... still frames are big blocky pixels. There are almost 30 frames per second. That means if removing a telephone pole in photoshop is not an option!

.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 16, 2007)

Comiso, have you worked on anything we would have seen?


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 16, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> Comiso, have you worked on anything we would have seen?



Most of the stuff is institutional or corporate like this:

Northern California Golf Association (click "watch our video")

Tons of TV and radio commercials in California 

like this:

Contra Costa Clean Water Program » Resources


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 16, 2007)

evangilder said:


> There were a couple of guys filming the Civil War re-enactment that I was at last weekend. Looked like it was fun. It's bad for me having to watch for cars, telephone poles and non-period stuff in my shots with stills. I can imagine it is much more critical with video.



According to the organizers, the civil war re-enactment in Fresno is the nations largest.

I made the simple promo for them a couple years ago

.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm a student...so, this is my "workplace"...


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Evan
Wow...taking pix of aircraft in a short sleeved shirt...!!!
Although I have been lucky this last coupla years I usually spend hours at the end of runways under an umbrella or wearing some sort of parka...
A few months ago at Bruntingthorpe I spent all day in the rain watching Lightnings do taxi runs but I darent take my camera out...it was that bad !
One day I'm gonna get over there to the USA...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2007)

I finally got around to getting a picture of my office. Here tis. Please note
the company forbids us from "displaying anything not work/company related".
I can't have a picture of my wife on my desk or on the walls. My "atta-boys"
are on the wall. They even complained about my warbirds calander !!
Oh... it's not a 2 X 4 office, it's 9' X 10' !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2007)

Lovely. It could be worse Ccheese. You could be in an 8X8 cubicle among hundreds of others. Think of a rat's maze. Ugh. Just shoot me now.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2007)

Comforting, Matt...... comforting.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2007)

I love your white sterile walls. Reminds me of a prison.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2007)

That white wall is begging for a 8x8 mural of a fight of attacking P-51s or maybe a 1/6 scale NASCAR coming at ya!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2007)

...or a door to freedom.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Nov 29, 2007)

why you can't have a photo of your wife or a calendar??it's an unequal treatment...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I love your white sterile walls. Reminds me of a prison.




Actually, Matt, the walls are a very pale green !

Chris: I'd love a big picture of bf109's, or FW-190's, or P-38's or anything
with wings that are not flapping..... Geesh.... the things I put up with
for money ! 

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2007)

Panzerfaust said:


> why you can't have a photo of your wife or a calendar??it's an unequal treatment...




The company is very strict about what you can have on your desk or
on the walls. I work for Mazda and I can't have a picture of a Mazda on 
the wall !! The only thing allowed on the wall is certificates of accomplish-
ment. No photos permitted on your desk. I have a tear-off warbird
calander and they fussed about that. It's just company rules....

Even computer screen-savers are verboten ! You're only allowed to use
the Windows screen-saver.

Charles


----------



## Panzerfaust (Nov 29, 2007)

ccheese said:


> The company is very strict about what you can have on your desk or
> on the walls. I work for Mazda and I can't have a picture of a Mazda on
> the wall !! The only thing allowed on the wall is certificates of accomplish-
> ment. No photos permitted on your desk. I have a tear-off warbird
> ...



wow....very very very very strict rules.... 


thank for the explanation!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2007)

Charles, how about making your own certificate on the computer.

Something like "For completeing 10 hours appriciation course on the attractivnes of radial engines" and from "the East Coast Engine Identification School" and put a pic of an Fw or P-47 on the cert. Who would know?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2007)

Love that one, Njaco. Hmmmm, there's an idea....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Charles, how about making your own certificate on the computer.



I think it's a good idea, but the FW190 better have a rotary (Wankel)
engine in it ! It would probably not "fly" (ouch !)

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Mar 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Ok, Gilder wins, Best Office in the Universe and For All Time!



Too bad I can't hang any models at work. But the view is great! {Some days better than others though...


----------



## rochie (Mar 24, 2008)

Hotel in North Yorkshire, Hotels in North Yorkshire, Accommodation in North Yorkshire, North Yorkshire Accommodation - Gisborough Hall Hotel, North Yorkshire
this is where i work i'm the head banqueting chef responsable for all weddings and dinner functions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG! or as the diggers say...strewth!!! Must be great to work there?!?


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 24, 2008)

Your the head chef Rochie??? How about hooking a guy up with some good recipes? I love to cook, but don't get the opportunity too much.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2008)

Food? How about a room for the weekend!!!


----------



## Freebird (Mar 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Food? How about a room for the weekend!!!



problem is you might need a second morgage when you see what the exchange rate on the Euro or Pound these days....


----------



## plan_D (Mar 26, 2008)

Especially with British hotel prices...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 26, 2008)

One of my best freinds was the Head Banquet Chef for the Beau Rivage Casino and Hotel here in Biloxi Mississippi.... 

I got all the freebies I could handle....

Rochie, time to start handin those freebies up man...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

Who cares about exchage rates? Roche will have food in the stomache and a roof over the head. What more do you need? Right Roche.....Roche?......Roche?.....Hello?


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2008)

the only discounts i get are £50 a head dinner, bed and breakfast ! getting anything out of this company is difficult but if your ever around let me know and i'll do my best


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

I was checking out prices for a trip over to see Ireland..its INSANE! Can't imagine England would be much different...even the Scots end of it.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 26, 2008)

Ireland's more expensive than England.


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

thats good to know Plan D...thanky. Because the prices I happened across for weekly stays in Kilkenny were asinine.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 26, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Ireland's more expensive than England.



With prices like that I'd be better to stay at my Uncle's place next time i'm in jolly ol' England. 

I guess if you don't have relatives there you'll have to stay in Plan D's cellar. {that would be a basement for Americans}


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

FRIGGIN HAWAII IS CHEAPER FFS!!! sorry, I was venting.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 26, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> FRIGGIN HAWAII IS CHEAPER FFS!!! sorry, I was venting.



Yes but Hawaii doesn't have those medieval dungeons with the chains, the Iron maiden, the rack and other fun stuff! 

{in case the "significant other" misbehaves!    }


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 26, 2008)

eeewwww....


----------



## Becca (Mar 27, 2008)

... Nah, I don't find that TOO pleasurable..NOW I do have a FEW people i'd love to put in an Iron Maiden or try out a set of 'tails' on, but..NOTHING 'fun' about it. 

ALL I really need is a hammock, beach, PROBABLY some rum, and something to cut open the pinapples with. I'm pretty low maintenance. Believe it or not! lol


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 27, 2008)

I can attest to that statement....


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2008)

new staff incentive, i get to eat and stay in the hotel for free 1 time as long as it does not interfere with my published rota so that meens after spending 55 hours over the last 5 days i'm allowed to come back in on my day off and eat food that i probably prepped the day before wahooo !!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 27, 2008)

ahhh the perks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 27, 2008)

Sh!t, thats still better than the perks I get....


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2008)

What, Les, free wire bits with the ends stripped? 

Better than mine. Pencils, erasers and staples. Oooo... and the occasional CD-R


----------



## Freebird (Mar 27, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> What, Les, free wire bits with the ends stripped?
> 
> Better than mine. Pencils, erasers and staples. Oooo... and the occasional CD-R





lesofprimus said:


> Sh!t, thats still better than the perks I get....



I had to go to the Nestle {Hagen Daas!} plant last month, they gave me like 25 ponds of ice cream to take home.... Yum!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2008)

Braggart


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2008)

Only perk I get is 25lbs of dog pooh.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmm, I get some sun, great pictures and a hell of an experience to tell my grandkids about...


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nj talk to charles he might need some ferterlizer


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Freebird (Mar 30, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Hmm, I get some sun, great pictures and a hell of an experience to tell my grandkids about...



Beats sitting in a cubicle all day....


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

picture of my kitchen


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow its clean!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2008)

No thinks. Put myself through highschool and the first part of college working in too many kitchens. I see that picture and I can literally smell it.


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

matt i tried that chicken recipe you posted it was great !
i put a version of it on as a daily special last night at work, sold a few as well


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hot damn!!! Well done Rochie!


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Wow its clean!



thanks wilbur it doesnt always look that clean


----------



## Njaco (Mar 30, 2008)

Expecting Chef Ramsey to pop out "Who left the f**king dirty water bucket on my stove, right!"


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Hot damn!!! Well done Rochie!



cheers i added mash potato's lost the avacado and made yorkshire blue cheese cream to go with the chicken and greens if i do it again i'll take a pic for you


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Expecting Chef Ramsey to pop out "Who left the f**king dirty water bucket on my stove, right!"



     
you noticed b*#@**d


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 30, 2008)

rochie said:


> picture of my kitchen


tell me it's on the main floor (thinking of the delivery guy) do you buy your own knives? here they are leased and picked up weekly for sharpening


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> tell me it's on the main floor (thinking of the delivery guy) do you buy your own knives? here they are leased and picked up weekly for sharpening



its the most user friendly kitchen i've seen 12 feet from 2 huge double doors to the fridges and stores delivery guys dream
yeah all my own knives and we dont get many guys coming round to sharpen them like a few years ago


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 30, 2008)

rochie said:


> its the most user friendly kitchen i've seen 12 feet from 2 huge double doors to the fridges and stores delivery guys dream
> yeah all my own knives and we dont get many guys coming round to sharpen them like a few years ago


prices for produce are about $20 for 24 romaine ,tomatoes are high at $32 a case usually 15- 20


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

meat prices going through the roof here especialy lamb and beef


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 30, 2008)

rochie said:


> meat prices going through the roof here especialy lamb and beef


Bread and wheat products going up here as farmers switch to corn for ethanol, very few places here serve lamb , even in the grocery stores lamb doesn't get much shelf space. Myself i've only had mutton twice in my life


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2008)

Twice? Bloody twice in your live, Pb?? Since I've been a kid, lamb has gone from being gamey inedibility to a smooth favorite meat. What have you been missing, man.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep lambs great, we love it down here. See -

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dqsyXPkG3I_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh9HO2nZ9dw_


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2008)

That was brilliant!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2008)

Great stuff!!!

"If they don't like it, they know they way to the airport!"

Great!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2008)

ZOSO, Njaco?


----------



## rochie (Apr 1, 2008)

great wildcat


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2008)

I think someone's a Led Zeppelin fan at heart, Matt! All the guys had a 'logo' - I think ZOSO was Robert Plant's.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2008)

Zoso was Jimmy Page. The feather in the circle next to JG 1 badge is Robert Plant. And yes, LZ is my #1.

Thought I'd make a new siggy with emblems of the things I like. Couldn't really find one for LOTR.


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2008)

So, JG 26, Bf 109E, JG 5, JG 2, Jimmy Page, Guiness, Ford Mustang, Robert Plant, JG 1, 101st Airborne 'Screaming Eagles'...

***processing Psychological report***

(Click!) "You are an esteemed member of a highly elite forum, who should do less stooging around here and be more active with the 'Get Lucky' series to appease your fans" (Click!)

---end message---


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2008)

Missed one - NOT the 101st but a little more regional.  Go BDawk!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2008)

You need Bonhams rings on there too Njaco.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2008)

People would think its the Olympics or a beer commercial.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 2, 2008)

Heres a pic I took yesterday of one of my many "work spaces".... Its located at the University of Southern Alabama (U.S.A.), in the Main Administration Building, 3rd floor....

I know theres worse Communications Rooms (MDF/IDF) out there, but this is a joke....

The second pic is a new Telecom Closet I put together, with a new Plenum 24 Strand Single Mode Fiber (yellow)...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2008)

The only thing missing there is marinara sauce, Dan. I used to be shocked at things like that, but it seems all too common anymore.


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2008)

i wouldnt know where to start with all those cables


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2008)

Where to start???? 

Take everyone off the network for 24 hours, grab ur scissors and start chopping away.... Replace all that crap with brand new patch cords and turn em back up....

Alot of that stuff is old ass Type 9 cabling, 10Mbps.... Sllloooowwwwwwww network....


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2008)

easy when you know how


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea, try telling that to the moronic IT guys that made it that way...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2008)

If I know you Master Les.....you'd toss in a grenade there.....or two!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hell you dont need a grenade, just fire up the weed eater and have at it!
i once had a customer bring in his dunebuggy for wiring issues, this thing was a gorgoues blue paint lots of chrome and detail, the only problem was that every wire in the car was blue! did have any marks or stripes to know what was what, needless to say when it left i was still frazzled from that thing!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 3, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Heres a pic I took yesterday of one of my many "work spaces".... Its located at the University of Southern Alabama (U.S.A.), in the Main Administration Building, 3rd floor....
> 
> I know theres worse Communications Rooms (MDF/IDF) out there, but this is a joke....
> 
> The second pic is a new Telecom Closet I put together, with a new Plenum 24 Strand Single Mode Fiber (yellow)...



I think u may enjoy this:



Server room during a rain shower

.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

Les, what is the multiple pig-tail for?


----------



## Freebird (Apr 3, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I think u may enjoy this:
> 
> .



Comiso, thats just freaky. Is that the basement of the Pentagon? Or Congress? 

I always wondered what was going on when I get the "We are experiencing technical difficulties, - please stand by" message....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

Comiso, looked beautiful. A liberal trunk design perhaps, with flowing fountains? Hillary here I come...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2008)

Matt, Im not sure in that closet man.... All I did was run the Fiber in there and terminate it....

Wire Management???

Whats wire management???

Comiso, that server room is bad.... All that cable is gonna have to be replaced.... Water kills it dead almost overnight...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

Les, no I was referring to the looping wire (pig-tail) in the middle of the pic. Never have seen that in multiple loops and especially in a non-tension installation.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 4, 2008)

Ahhh, the loop of yellow cable??? 

That is the singlemode fiber I installed, and what ur seeing is the slack loop that we install on all new installations... U never know when a rack has got to be moved, or if a fiber gets damaged by some Meatball IT guy.. Theres always slack available...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent. Perfect answer.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, you'se boys and girls, here is our "Computer Room". The first pic is my
machine, and her laptop on the right. The second pic shows her computer 
on the left, our two printers hooked with an Aa/Bb switch. (We can swap
printers), and my machine again. FYI, the clock on the wall above and left
of my computer was made out of an old computer hard drive, and has
Westminister Chimes in it. I have an in-house 4 port LAN (wired) with
connections going to the dining room and to the den.

Oh.... there's an old [WIN-98] computer under my desk. All told we have
two laptops, and four tower computers.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2008)

Charles, looks like my place. I have that exact chair in the top pic!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yea but look at the chair in the bottom pic. straight ouuta the base! dont worry i wont tell, charles


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was gonna say the same thing. Gov't surplus. And I see you are a fan of Dell. Then again, nowadays, who isn't.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Matt, Im not sure in that closet man.... All I did
> 
> Comiso, that server room is bad.... All that cable is gonna have to be replaced.... Water kills it dead almost overnight...



is there any conceivable reason to build a server room in a location like that?

Some numb nuts administrator probably said "because of cut backs, we have to put the server room in the sewer."


----------



## Freebird (Apr 8, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I finally got around to getting a picture of my office. Here tis. Please note
> the company forbids us from "displaying anything not work/company related".
> I can't have a picture of my wife on my desk or on the walls. My "atta-boys"
> are on the wall. They even complained about my warbirds calander !!
> ...



Found your pics Charles....


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2008)

here's my kitchen today at about 12 noon and a pic of today's wedding meal


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice shots Rochie.

Did you arrange all the food on the plates or just prepared and cook it all?


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2008)

cooked, portioned and plated all 3 courses for 100 guests then served em all !


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 7, 2010)

wot..on your own? .. very impressive!


----------



## rochie (Apr 9, 2010)

FalkeEins said:


> wot..on your own? .. very impressive!



Thanks FalkeEins, we usually start prepping the day before then cook and plate everything on the day of the wedding, normally do it on my own, 6 hours prep and cooking, 2 hours plating up then about 10 minutes to serve each course.
service takes a bit longer the more your feeding obviously


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2010)

Give 'em a trough mate - quicker and easier!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 9, 2010)

rochie said:


> Thanks FalkeEins, we usually start prepping the day before then cook and plate everything on the day of the wedding, normally do it on my own, 6 hours prep and cooking, 2 hours plating up then about 10 minutes to serve each course.
> service takes a bit longer the more your feeding obviously


I visit about 30 kitchens a day , its a real tough racket in the food industry .  Its surprising how few cook from scratch


----------



## rochie (Apr 9, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> I visit about 30 kitchens a day , its a real tough racket in the food industry .  Its surprising how few cook from scratch


when i first started here they used to buy all desserts, ready prepped veg and potato's and even yorkshire puddings.
reckon i saved about £2.50 per customer on a wedding and we do 100 weddings a year for an average of 120 people.
so thats about £3000 cost price for a years worth weddings just by making thing in house.
getting tougher all the time as bossestry to serve more customers with less waiters and less chefs, but want the same standereds of service and food


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah. The ole "trim from the bottom to show profits at the top" routine. Eventually your base will get too thin to support the bloated mass at the top, unfortunately.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've seen that Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares episode, Rapid. With a few "f#ck me's" and "Oh dears..." nothing can't be fixed. Right, Rochie?


----------



## rochie (Apr 10, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Ah. The ole "trim from the bottom to show profits at the top" routine. Eventually your base will get too thin to support the bloated mass at the top, unfortunately.



your dead right RA, thats why i'm looking to get out !

Matt belive it or not we had a full staff meeting about swearing and it has been banned as it upsets people  and i actually had a ticking off on thursday for saying a member of staff was a F**kwitt because she'd booked a table for her and six friends to eat at 6 oclock then turned up at 8 oclock right in the middle of our busy period.......


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2010)

What a F***witt !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2010)

intelligence factor...Zero! should have known better....


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 10, 2010)

Airframes said:


> What a F***witt !!!



Seconded. All in favor, say "aye".


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 10, 2010)

Airframes said:


> What a F***witt !!!


I don't know about the UK but in Canada swearing can considered abuse and the employer is responsible for the workplace so maybe the boss is just CYA


----------



## Henk (Apr 11, 2010)

My work space. Me working as a cellphone technician. This is what I have to do every day.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2010)

Whoa! That looks confusing! One slip and someone's phone has the wrong cover, and the wrong card etc!


----------



## Henk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol, no it is not that confusing. Every phone is booked in with a number, and if the client comes in you can find the phone with the number, but it is not easy work.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 12, 2010)

Funny...I don't see a sledge hammer anywhere....


----------



## Erich (Apr 12, 2010)

henk

that looks like illegal contraban, so I am calling the cops ! 8)


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 13, 2010)

One of the many bridges I've worked on. (I'm on the far right)


----------



## Henk (Apr 13, 2010)

Erich said:


> henk
> 
> that looks like illegal contraban, so I am calling the cops ! 8)



Ha ha ha ha... Weird enough the bastards tried to break in last night at the shop, but the cops saw them and they fled except for the one guy, but they broke our front gate and tried to break the safety glass of the front door with a hammer. These days here in the town I live they do not rob a place anymore, they blow open the saves with explosives.

T Bolt my one friend dit that as well, I must give it to you guys that is hard work.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2010)

Henk, I like the strategically placed bottle of PowerAid! 

TBolt, I did high work years ago in residential construction. 100 feet off the ground on a line, forget it - 10,000 feet up in a plane, now thats livin'!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2010)

10,000? Nah, that's way too high. You gotta see the terrain and feel the adrenaline.

This is more like it. 





And a fellow shooter caught me in the back of Ron Alldredge's T-34.


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2010)

show off !!!!! 

oh how i wish i could trade jobs with you Eric you fancie being a chef ?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2010)

Magic…………………….


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2010)

I do like getting outdoors for any kind of photography, but getting to go up in the sky to do it has been a dream come true. I've got another few coming up too.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice shots Eric, would trade places any day...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Nice shots Eric, would trade places any day...



AMEN!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2010)

Gilder you bastard... That's just not fair. Way too much fun for YOU!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2010)

hehe, yep, it is a _bit _fun.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2011)

I finally got a shot of me at work. This was taken during the 9/11 memorial flight by our #2 ship backseater, Sheryl.


----------



## muller (Sep 22, 2011)

Not allowed to take photo's of my workplace, but I found a pic online of somewhere very similar.






It's a cleanroom, so we have to wear those silly looking bunny suits. Also the we have to work under yellow lights (UV light issues), white light affects the wafers we process.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2011)

I've worn the bunny suits before, but not worked in the yellow light. Silicon processing?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2011)

muller said:


> Not allowed to take photo's of my workplace, but I found a pic online of somewhere very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh cool, which company are you working for? I spent two summer placements in a foundry, working for X-Fab and Plessey in Plymouth. Mostly on defect checking in front end diffusion and lithography.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2011)

I just noticed I didn't post a pic of my vehicle. This is what 75% of my time at work is spent in. Oh, and each compartment is Air Conditioned/Heat for the little buggers. Full compliment of Code 3s, strobes - just no siren.


----------



## muller (Sep 22, 2011)

evangilder said:


> I've worn the bunny suits before, but not worked in the yellow light. Silicon processing?





the lancaster kicks ass said:


> Oh cool, which company are you working for? I spent two summer placements in a foundry, working for X-Fab and Plessey in Plymouth. Mostly on defect checking in front end diffusion and lithography.



Yeah, work for Intel, I might be heading Stateside in the next couple of months, for two years!!


----------

